# Fishing Tournament and Cook-off



## Team Reelwet (Jul 8, 2013)

*1st Annual Chocolate Bayou Fish Bowl*

*Over $10,000 in payouts, 4 live bands! Fishing Tournament and cook-off!*




*Register at www.teamreelwet.com*​


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Rules? start time? boundries?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Click on the site where it says to register....then click on the C.B> Fish Bowl link. Registration form and rules will be found there.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> Click on the site where it says to register....then click on the C.B> Fish Bowl link. Registration form and rules will be found there.


says nothing about start time and weigh-in time.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Is it $50.00 per team? How many are allowed on a team? What's the payout structure?


----------



## tsustaita (Sep 30, 2011)

*pay out*

1st, 2nd, and 3rd in trout ,reds, flounder there will be side pots for slam, heavy stringer and most spots on red 4 per team.. Any more questions you can call Tommy @ 281-932-0472


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

tsustaita said:


> 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in trout ,reds, flounder there will be side pots for slam, heavy stringer and most spots on red 4 per team.. Any more questions you can call Tommy @ 281-932-0472


Thanks for answering the actual questions..... or not. :headknock


----------



## tsustaita (Sep 30, 2011)

*fish bowl*

If you have any questions please call Tommy @ 281-932-0472 i have alot on the plate and its hard to check the e-mail everyday so a phone call would be easier to answer the questions.. Thanks


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone know if it is 50$ per team or individual?? for a 4 man team? Can you have more than 1 trout over 25"? Can it be a 2 person team?

I guess I will call him tomorrow?


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I seen them at Luke's the other day. Yes $50 per person 4 man team max can be fewer on team. Team category big stringer 5 fish with 2 reds max and *****. All other categories specs, reds, flounder will be 1st, 2nd, 3rd will be individual.
I have nothing to do with setup of this tourney just trying to pass along info. There will be a captains meeting at 7pm Friday at Luke's.There's a BQ cookoff going on at the same time as Captains meeting and tourney. Hopefully all questions can be answered at Captains meeting. I plan on trying to fish it myself, as of last Saturday I believe he said 89 were already entered not including our 4 man team.
Had to edit after looking a website I thought they said spots but, website lists...
We will be judging the following:


Heavest Trout
Heavest Redfish
Heavest Flounder
Heavest Team Stringer (5 fish, max of 2 redfish)
We will have a jackpot for heavest slam stringer


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

anbody wanna make a team? i Can come up up with two


----------

